# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  ASP to Oracle connection

## Phil

Hi, I&#39;ve got ODBC for Oracle loaded on my PC, and within Access, I manage to connect to my Oracle db.  However, when I try to connect from my ASP page on the same machine, it doesn&#39;t work.  I think it might be my connection string.  Any ideas on what the connection string in my ASP should look like?  Thanx!  Phil

----------


## FRANK KWONG

Use the Designer. Pick ORACLE and you can specify either MS or ORACLE driver. Then forget what DB you are dealing with, Designer will take care of the differences.

FK


------------
Phil at 3/8/01 8:52:30 AM

Hi, I&#39;ve got ODBC for Oracle loaded on my PC, and within Access, I manage to connect to my Oracle db.  However, when I try to connect from my ASP page on the same machine, it doesn&#39;t work.  I think it might be my connection string.  Any ideas on what the connection string in my ASP should look like?  Thanx!  Phil

----------

